# Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

*Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

*Unser täglich Gift*
Eine Reportage von Marie-Monique Robin über die Zusammenhänge von Umwelteinflüssen und Ernährung und der starken Zunahme von typischen Industrieländer-Krankheiten

Gestern lief auf arte eine wirklich interessante und vor allem schockierende Dokumentation. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Reportage welche die Zusammenhänge zwischen der ständigen Zunahme an Krebserkrankungen, neuro-degenerativen Erkrankungen wie Parkinson und Alzheimer, Immunschwächekrankheiten sowie Diabetes und Fortpflanzungsstörungen in Verbindung mit den Umweltbedinungen und der Ernährung des Menschen, vor allem in industriell entwickelten Ländern, aufzeigt. Die gesamte Recherche bezieht sich dabei auf fundierte wissenschaftliche Studien. Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus der Beschreibung.:

"Der Dokumentarfilm beleuchtet, unter welchen Bedingungen Lebensmittel produziert, verarbeitet und konsumiert werden. Und zwar vom Feld bis auf den Teller, von den verwendeten Pestiziden bis hin zu Zusatzstoffen und Kunststoffen, mit denen die Lebensmittel in Berührung kommen. Am Beispiel von verschiedenen Pestiziden, vom Süßstoff Aspartam und von der in vielen Verpackungen enthaltenen Substanz Bisphenol A (BPA) wird deutlich, wie mangelhaft und ungeeignet die Bewertungs- und Zulassungsverfahren für chemische Lebensmittelzusätze sind. Der Dokumentarfilm zeigt außerdem, mit welchen Mitteln die Industrie Druck ausübt und manipuliert, um weiterhin hochgiftige Produkte vermarkten zu können."


Anmerkung: Ja, wir alle können es uns denken, irgendwie ahnen aber nicht greifen. Diese Dokumentation zeigt auf das all die Befürchtungen und Vorahnungen berechtigt sind und das auf eine, wie ich es empfand, zutiefst erschrenkd und schockierende Art und Weise(die Wahrheit tut halt weh). Insbesondere unter dem Aspekt der reellen Alternativlosigkeit in unseren Breitengraden.

Quelle zur News: Unser täglich Gift | ARTE
Quelle zum Video-Stream: Unser täglich Gift | ARTE

MfG


----------



## poiu (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Doku: Unser täglich Gift!*

irgendwann in den Neunzigern lief eine Sendung über Allergien und anderen umweltbedingten Erkrankungen, ich als Allergiker werde einen Teil nicht vergessen. Es ging um die Wende, ein Chefarzt einer Klinik berichtete das sie schon Kurz nach der Wende mit völlig neuen Krankheiten konfrontiert wurden die früher eher sporadisch auftraten. 

Wegen der in OstD. vorhandenen Schwerindustrie hatten die oft Patienten mit Lungen & Co Erkrankungen wie zB Staublunge, nach der wende sanken  die neuerkrankungen in diesen bereich stark, dafür stiegen die Erkrankungen bei Allergien &Co exponentiell an.

Ich bin eigentlich neugierig ob es dazu Untersuchungen, immerhin war der Ost Block wirklich teilweise abgeschottet und man muss doch unglaublich Rohdaten haben die nur auf ihre auswertung warten 

zum thema Gifte, es gab auch eine Dku zum Thema Aluminium und das dessen Verbindungen im verdacht stehen giftig zu sein. 
Verwendet wird alu nicht nur bei Lebensmitteln (zb bei pulvern als rieselhilfe), aber auch in Deos oder Impfungen

hab die Doku dazu gefunden ist aber eine andere

Aluminium - Eine Zeitbombe im Körper? [Dokumentation] - YouTube

PS Danke  doku ist vorgemekrt

PPS verweise hier nochmal auf denn Klassiker " Monsanto - mit Gift und Genen "


----------



## Gast201808272 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Sehr interessante Dokumentation, auch wenn mir vieles schon bekannt war. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
Vor allem die "politischen Verstrickungen", um es mal milde auszudrücken, sind nichts anderes als skandalös. Ich persönlich hätte mir hier deutlichere und drastischere Formulierungen gewünscht.


----------



## DaStash (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Ja, wirklich befremdlich das sich die zuständigen Gesundheitsbehörden, welche jene Stoffe raten(Bewertung der Zumutbaren Tagesmenge pro Person), "ausschließlich" bei ihrer Beurteilung auf Studien der Industrie beziehen, die dazu noch der Geheimhaltung unterliegen.^^

MfG


----------



## facehugger (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Das bestätigt wieder einmal nur, was ich seit Jahren sage. Man sollte das, was man zu sich nimmt am besten selbst anbaun Denn nur dann kann man sagen, das ist Natur pur...

Gruß


----------



## DaStash (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Tja und was macht man wenn diesen Wunsch alle Erdbewohner verspüren, denkst du wir haben Agrarfläche und vor allem Wasser für 7 Milliarden+ Menschen? 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

p.s.: Mal eine Frage. Hat jemand die Doku schon gesehen?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Mal eine Frage. Hat jemand die Doku schon gesehen?
> 
> MfG


 
Ja, gestern. 

Da ich viel in den USA bin, weiß ich z.B. auch, dass es dort noch viel schlimmer ist als hier.
Die Lebensmittelkonzerne geben da gar nichts an. Da wird fleißig Gen manipuliertes Zeugs ins Essen gekippt. 

Sollte das Handelsabkommen zwischen der Europa und den USA so kommen, wie z.B. ich das befürchte, dann sehe ich hier auch schon Gen Essen und Fertig Müll in den Regalen stehen. 

PS: Am 30.07. gibt es bei Arte die Dokumentation "Nie wieder Fleisch". Wird sicher ebenso interessant sein.


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja und was macht man wenn diesen Wunsch alle Erdbewohner verspüren, denkst du wir haben Agrarfläche und vor allem Wasser für 7 Milliarden+ Menschen?
> 
> MfG


Schon mal was von anderen Planeten und Terraforming gehört

Gruß


----------



## N00bler (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Habe die Dokumentation vor einigen Monaten gesehen, habe seitdem meine Ernährung auf den Kopf gestellt. 
Fluorid habe ich auch schon lange abgestellt.
Und wie man sieht geht es mir wunderbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



N00bler schrieb:


> Und wie man sieht geht es mir wunderbar.


 
Das denkst du.


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



N00bler schrieb:


> Und wie man sieht geht es mir wunderbar.


Wenn du so aussiehst wie dein Avatar, glaube ich dir das

Gruß


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Tja und was macht man wenn diesen Wunsch alle Erdbewohner verspüren, denkst du wir haben Agrarfläche und vor allem Wasser für 7 Milliarden+ Menschen?
> 
> MfG



Ja sicher haben wir das oder woher kommt sonst das Essen für eben diese mehr als 7.000.000.000 Menschen?


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja sicher haben wir das oder woher kommt sonst das Essen für eben diese mehr als 7.000.000.000 Menschen?


Ich dachte immer, das kommt von McDoof

Gruß


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Schon mal was von anderen Planeten und Terraforming gehört
> 
> Gruß


Noch mehr Eingriff in die Natur? Na ob das so gut ist. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, gestern.
> 
> Da ich viel in den USA bin, weiß ich z.B. auch, dass es dort noch viel schlimmer ist als hier.
> Die Lebensmittelkonzerne geben da gar nichts an. Da wird fleißig Gen manipuliertes Zeugs ins Essen gekippt.
> ...


 
Jop, hätte ich mir auch fast gedacht. Ich hoffe nicht, dass das mit dem Gen-Essen bei uns in dem Maße Einzug erhält.^^ Schließlich gibt es keinerlei Langzeitstudie, welche darüber hinaus auch noch "unabhängig"sind, die aufzeigen das es unbedenklich ist. Das Problem ist auch nicht unbeding das im Zuge der Industrialisierung auf solche Mittel zurückgegriffen wird/ werden muss, nein, dass Problem ist das man keine Wahl mehr hat. Versuch mal Plaste frei zu leben und dennoch am gesellschaftlichen Einerlei teil zu haben. Geht defakto nicht! Selbst wenn ich in einer Fleischerei und co. Wurst hole, wird diese wieder schön in Plaste verpackt. An der Käsetheke wird auch alles fein in Plaste verpackt. Man kommt nicht drum herum und das empfinde ich als, naja ich würde nicht sagen beängstigend aber schon als höchst kritisch, da man sich diesen nachgewiesenen Schadstoffen nicht entziehen kann, selbst wenn man es will.

Schön wäre es wenn man jene Diskussionen mal in die breite Öffentlichkeit tragen würde, ich finde schon das die Bevölkerung ein Anrecht darauf hat, dass alles mal im Detail zu erfahren. Mit der Selbstinformationen ist es ja leider bei dem Gros der Menschen nicht besonders gut bestellt.^^



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ja sicher haben wir das oder woher kommt sonst das Essen für eben diese mehr als 7.000.000.000 Menschen?


Du vergisst aber das knapp 1 Mil. Menschen weltweit hungern müssen und nicht genug Essen haben. Müsste man diese Menschen "ordentlich" miternähren würde das wohl nicht ausreichen, vom benötigten Wasser mal abgesehen. Hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen.



MfG


----------



## facehugger (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du vergisst aber das knapp 1 Mil. Menschen weltweit hungern müssen und nicht genug Essen haben. Müsste man diese Menschen "ordentlich" miternähren würde das wohl nicht ausreichen, vom benötigten Wasser mal abgesehen. Hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen.MfG


Wenn man bedenkt, was bei uns (Überflussgesellschaft) täglich an Lebensmitteln weggeworfen wird, nur weil das MHD abgelaufen ist bekommen solche Überlegungen eine andere Relation. 

Ich finde, da sollte man viel eher mal ansetzen... Ich denke, hungernden Menschen wäre Nahrung überhaupt (egal wie/mit was) sie verpackt ist, viel wichtiger. Aber zurück zum Thema.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Schön wäre es wenn man jene Diskussionen mal in die breite Öffentlichkeit tragen würde, ich finde schon das die Bevölkerung ein Anrecht darauf hat, dass alles mal im Detail zu erfahren. Mit der Selbstinformationen ist es ja leider bei dem Gros der Menschen nicht besonders gut bestellt.^^


 
Die Medien picken sich nur das raus, was interessant genug ist, um Auflage zu generieren, bzw. um die Anzahl der Klicks zu erhöhen.
Und da die Deutschen für das Essen relativ betrachtet wenig von ihrem Einkommen ausgeben, bedarf es scheinbar keiner Diskussion über das Thema.
Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Lebensmittelkonzerne sagen schon, dass das Essen günstiger werden könnte und "günstiger" klingt erst mal immer sehr gut.


----------



## mülla1 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

War gerade im rewe bei uns im Ort ein bisschen was fürs Frühstück einkaufen. Aufgefallen ist mir das eine riesige Wassermelone für 99 Cent über die ladentheke geht. 
Da stellt sich für mich die Frage wie solche Preise entstehen, wer dafür verantwortlich ist und was von dem Geld Letztenendes beim Bauern ankommt. Der kann doch nicht mehr viel daran verdienen. 
Wenn man dann noch solche dokus sieht wird einem ja nur noch übel. 
Aber man ist halt teil der Maschinerie. Wirklich was ändern kann man doch nie.. Nur für sich irgendwie im reinen sein


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Der Staat sollte ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben, schließlich zeigt ja diese Doku sehr gut auf in welchem Zusammenhang die Giftzusätze und die steigenden Krankheitsraten und damit KK-Kosten stehen. Mich jedenfalls interessiert es aber ich sehe keine praktikable Lösung dem wwas entgegen zu setzen. Beispiel Arbeit. Wenn ich in der Mittagspause rausgehe, habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit zu irgend einem Bio Bauern zu fahren und Lebensmittel direkt vom Hof zu kaufen. Oder mal eben an eine gute Frische Theke(Wurst-Käse) einkaufen zu gehen. Das würde den Zeitrahmen sprängen der mir zum Pausieren zusteht. Also was tun, was sind praktikabele Alternativen?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Der Staat sollte ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben, schließlich zeigt ja diese Doku sehr gut auf in welchem Zusammenhang die Giftzusätze und die steigenden Krankheitsraten und damit KK-Kosten stehen.



Der Staat (eigentlich dessen Politiker) haben in erster Linie ein Interesse daran, darauf zu achten, was im Sinne der Lobbyisten der Lebensmittelunternehmen ist, denn nach dem Ausscheiden aus ihrem Amt hoffen alle, dass sie dann Beraterverträge bei eben diesen Konzernen bekommen, für die sie zuvor die Politik gemacht haben.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Das ist wohl richtig und zeigt sehr gut auf, warum die Demokratie in der heutigen Form, nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist und folglich auch nicht anderen Ländern aufgezwungen werden sollte aber da rutsch ich jetzt ein wenig ab. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Ich habe nichts gegen Lobbyismus. Demokratie ohne Lobbyismus geht gar nicht.
Verbraucherschützer und Non-Profit-Organisationen machen auch Lobbyismus.
Nur ist es wichtig, dass es transparent ist, denn Lobbyismus kann auch schnell eine verdeckte Bestechung sein.
Ebenso ist es erschreckend zu wissen, dass auf einem Parlamentarier inzwischen 40-60 Lobbyisten aus der Wirtschaft kommen.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mich jedenfalls interessiert es aber ich sehe keine praktikable Lösung dem wwas entgegen zu setzen. Beispiel Arbeit. Wenn ich in der Mittagspause rausgehe, habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit zu irgend einem Bio Bauern zu fahren und Lebensmittel direkt vom Hof zu kaufen. Oder mal eben an eine gute Frische Theke(Wurst-Käse) einkaufen zu gehen. Das würde den Zeitrahmen sprängen der mir zum Pausieren zusteht. Also was tun, was sind praktikabele Alternativen?
> 
> MfG


 
Schonmal daran gedacht, sich daheim ein schönes, beim Biobauern gekauftes Brot mit beim Biobauern gekauftem Käse/Wurst zu schmieren, in die gute alte Brotbox zu packen und mitzunehmen? Irgendeinen Weg gibts immer.

Das Ganze ist auch nur die Folge einer seltsamen Einstellung zum Essen.
Wir deutschen sind da ganz extrem. Auf der einen Seite kaufen wir dicke SUVs, die zu nichts taugen außer als Statussymbol, am besten noch als Zweisitzer und mit dem größten Motor für einen Arsch voll Geld (X6 M50d und Konsorten), auf der anderen Seite muss es beim essen immer billiger sein, aber trotzdem natürlich immer Fleisch. Das ja-Steaks tuts ja auch. Und anstatt mal schön zum Italiener zu gehen, wo man richtig gut für wenig Geld essen kann, geht man zu Vapiano und bezahlt für schlechteres Essen 2-3€ mehr. Und man geht zu McDoof und blecht da 8€ für nen Burger, ne Portion Fritten und ne Cola, anstatt sich halb so oft für die 16€ ein geiles Rumpsteak mit knusprigen Bratkartoffeln und frischem Salat und je nach Restaurant auch noch Bier oder Wein dazu zu gönnen. Scheißegal, obs schmeckt. Hauptsache billig bzw. schnell und mit möglichst wenig Anstrengung verbunden.
Ich kenne kein anderes Volk, das so wenig Geld und Aufwand in Dinge steckt, die das Leben wirklich bereichern (wie z.B. gutes Essen). Hauptsache, die anderen Denken, man ist ein toller Hecht.
Ich war natürlich noch nicht überall, aber in Italien, Frankreich, BeNeLux und sogar England hat Essen einen höheren Stellenwert. Aber auch da scheint es leider immer düsterer zu werden, sonst würde sich der Billigfraß garnicht lohnen...
Und Pestizide, Genmanipulation usw. sind nur die Folge aus dem Wahn, alles immer mehr und billiger haben zu wollen. Wenn einmal Fleisch die Woche nicht reicht, geht es auf Dauer eben nur so.

Je mehr man über diese Welt weiß, desto größer wird der Wunsch, einfach irgendwo als Eremit zu wohnen, sich selbst zu versorgen und auf diesen ganzen Dreck zu verzichten.


----------



## DaStash (22. Juli 2013)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, sich daheim ein schönes, beim Biobauern gekauftes Brot mit beim Biobauern gekauftem Käse/Wurst zu schmieren, in die gute alte Brotbox zu packen und mitzunehmen? Irgendeinen Weg gibts immer.
> 
> Das Ganze ist auch nur die Folge einer seltsamen Einstellung zum Essen.
> Wir deutschen sind da ganz extrem. Auf der einen Seite kaufen wir dicke SUVs, die zu nichts taugen außer als Statussymbol, am besten noch als Zweisitzer und mit dem größten Motor für einen Arsch voll Geld (X6 M50d und Konsorten), auf der anderen Seite muss es beim essen immer billiger sein, aber trotzdem natürlich immer Fleisch. Das ja-Steaks tuts ja auch. Und anstatt mal schön zum Italiener zu gehen, wo man richtig gut für wenig Geld essen kann, geht man zu Vapiano und bezahlt für schlechteres Essen 2-3 mehr. Und man geht zu McDoof und blecht da 8 für nen Burger, ne Portion Fritten und ne Cola, anstatt sich halb so oft für die 16 ein geiles Rumpsteak mit knusprigen Bratkartoffeln und frischem Salat und je nach Restaurant auch noch Bier oder Wein dazu zu gönnen. Scheißegal, obs schmeckt. Hauptsache billig bzw. schnell und mit möglichst wenig Anstrengung verbunden.
> ...



Ja, da hast du nicht Unrecht. Aber was ist mit den Weichmachern also der mittlere Teil der Doku, welche Alternativen gibts da? Mir ist schon klar das es genug Möglichkeiten gibt einigermaßen gesundes Essen zu bekommen aber das ändert ja an der Verpackungsproblematik nichts. Diese ist aktuell nahezu alternativlos. Nebenbei. Ich war erst vor kurzem in meiner Stamm Tratoria. Gutes Essen ist mir wichtig.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Heutzutage darfst du nix mehr essen was du nicht selbst angebaut hast im Klartext. Bei Bio wird auch geschummelt, also musst du alles selber anbauen aber wer hat den Platz und die Zeit sowas zu machen? Die meisten wohnen in einer kleinen Wohnung ohne Terrasse oder Balkon. 

Unfertige Sachen können trotzdem noch Pestizidrückstände haben und Bio-Lebensmittel sind teuer und werden vielleicht auch nicht gerade besser behandelt. Die Heutige Gesellschaft will fertiges Essen haben, während der Woche hat man keine Lust zu kochen am Abend für den Nächsten Tag und am Wochenende muss man sich um den Haushalt kümmern und Einkaufen. Der Sonntag wird mit Freunden verbracht oder Familie und schon ist die Woche um und es ist wieder Montag.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du nicht Unrecht. Aber was ist mit den Weichmachern also der mittlere Teil der Doku, welche Alternativen gibts da? Mir ist schon klar das es genug Möglichkeiten gibt einigermaßen gesundes Essen zu bekommen aber das ändert ja an der Verpackungsproblematik nichts. Diese ist aktuell nahezu alternativlos. Nebenbei. Ich war erst vor kurzem in meiner Stamm Tratoria. Gutes Essen ist mir wichtig.


 
Man könnte Verpackungen entwickeln, die biologischer Natur sind und entsprechend bei Nichtgebrauch dann auf den Komposthaufen wandern.
Technisch machbar ist das, nur ist es teurer und die Ölindustrie verdient daran nichts. Und solange die Ölindustrie gut verdient (und das tut sie, schau dir mal die Liste mit den Umsatzstärksten Unternehmen an, da dominieren Energieunternehmen), wird sie alles daran setzen, dass solche Alternativen nicht auf den Markt kommen.
Das gleiche gilt für regenerative Energien. Die Energieunternehmen wehren sich mit Händen und Füßen gegen Windkraft und Co. und werfen ihnen alles in den Weg, was es so gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Hier gehts nicht um Müll, hier gehts um Schadstoffe. Die kannst du auch ohne kompostierbare Verpackungen (bei Nahrungsmitteln höchst problematisch...) und sogar ohne ölfreie Verpackungen. Im Gegnteil: Der Einsatz von höherwertigeren und ggf. spröderen (d.h. in größerer Stärke zu verarbeitetenden) Kunststoffen würde der Ölindustrie noch mehr Gewinne bescheren.

Aber der Verbraucher würde es nicht bezahlen. Genauswenig wie er Ware in vergleichbarem Umfange kauft, die nicht in einer riesigen Klarsichtverpackung daherkommt.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Ich habe schon diverse Sandwiches in Supermärkten gesehen die einer Papierverpackung eingepackt sind aber drinnen ist noch ein Plastik-Folie. Aber diese Folie macht auch Sinn, stellt euch vor das Brötchen wäre nur in Papier gewickelt und es kommt Kondenswasser drauf, tja dann habt ihr ein nasses Brötchen was ihr aber sicher nicht wollt.

Brote, also nicht Sandwiches, werden meistens in Papierverpackungen angeboten, weil da eine Plastikfolie zusätzlich keinen Sinn machen würde innen drin.


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du nicht Unrecht. Aber was ist mit den Weichmachern also der mittlere Teil der Doku, welche Alternativen gibts da? Mir ist schon klar das es genug Möglichkeiten gibt einigermaßen gesundes Essen zu bekommen aber das ändert ja an der Verpackungsproblematik nichts. Diese ist aktuell nahezu alternativlos.



Also die Läden die ich hier in der Umgebung kenne verpacken ihre Waren garnicht erst, da kann man selbst abpacken und wenn man ganz pingelig ist auch einfach den Jutebeutel nehmen. Das kommt quasi vom Acker direkt in die Auslage.
Da gibts sicher Unterschiede von Region zu Region, in Städten wird es sicher schwer, sowas zu finden. Außerdem gibts in solchen Läden selten alles, was man so benötigt oder gerne hätte. Aber ein guter Kompromiss ist immer besser als garnichts. Komplett verzichten kann man auf Schadstoffe natürlich nicht, aber wenn man sie nicht so in sich reinfährt wie der Durchschnittsmensch ist man denke ich auf der sicheren Seite.
Generell kann man sicher auch ohne großen Verzicht und ohne riesige Anstrengungen gesund genug leben, um alt zu werden und nicht vorher an von Schadstoffen und Rückständen hervorgerufenen Krankheiten zu sterben.
Und auch ist auch eine zu 100% gesunde Ernährung kein Garant...



> Nebenbei. Ich war erst vor kurzem in meiner Stamm Tratoria. Gutes Essen ist mir wichtig.


 
Das war keine persönliche Kritik, eher mein Eindruck vom Durchschnittsdeutschen. Wird sogar auf die wenigsten zutreffen, die das hier sehen, den solche Dokus gucken doch eh immer die, die sich schon "richtig" ernähren und sich für solche Themen interessieren...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Also die Läden die ich hier in der Umgebung kenne verpacken ihre Waren garnicht erst, da kann man selbst abpacken und wenn man ganz pingelig ist auch einfach den Jutebeutel nehmen. Das kommt quasi vom Acker direkt in die Auslage.
> Da gibts sicher Unterschiede von Region zu Region, in Städten wird es sicher schwer, sowas zu finden. Außerdem gibts in solchen Läden selten alles, was man so benötigt oder gerne hätte. Aber ein guter Kompromiss ist immer besser als garnichts. Komplett verzichten kann man auf Schadstoffe natürlich nicht, aber wenn man sie nicht so in sich reinfährt wie der Durchschnittsmensch ist man denke ich auf der sicheren Seite.
> Generell kann man sicher auch ohne großen Verzicht und ohne riesige Anstrengungen gesund genug leben, um alt zu werden und nicht vorher an von Schadstoffen und Rückständen hervorgerufenen Krankheiten zu sterben.
> Und auch ist auch eine zu 100% gesunde Ernährung kein Garant...
> ...


 
Die Frage ist eher, was ist "Gesund" für den Körper? Wenn wir nur Sachen zu uns nehmen die Schadstoffe haben aber unser Körper, nach Arztbesuch , damit zu Recht kommt ist es nicht so schlimm. Wenn du jetzt aber nur an Gesunder und Schadstofffreier Ernährung gewohnt bist und auf einmal etwas isst was Schadstoffe enthält die nicht da sein sollten, kann es wohl sein dass dein Körper es abstosst oder nicht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon diverse Sandwiches in Supermärkten gesehen die einer Papierverpackung eingepackt sind aber drinnen ist noch ein Plastik-Folie. Aber diese Folie macht auch Sinn, stellt euch vor das Brötchen wäre nur in Papier gewickelt und es kommt Kondenswasser drauf, tja dann habt ihr ein nasses Brötchen was ihr aber sicher nicht wollt.



Wachspapier? Metallfolien oder Metallbeschichtungen? Verkauf am Tresen in ne Papiertüte, wie es jeder Bäcker macht?
Selbst beim Extremfall (da i.d.R. sehr viele verschiedene Inhalte) Fertigfraß gibt es mehr als genug Möglichkeiten. Aber nichts macht den Verkauf und die optische Präsentation so billig und easy wie eine (großformatige) Plastikverpackung.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wachspapier? Metallfolien oder Metallbeschichtungen? Verkauf am Tresen in ne Papiertüte, wie es jeder Bäcker macht?
> Selbst beim Extremfall (da i.d.R. sehr viele verschiedene Inhalte) Fertigfraß gibt es mehr als genug Möglichkeiten. Aber nichts macht den Verkauf und die optische Präsentation so billig und easy wie eine (großformatige) Plastikverpackung.


 
Da habe ich wieder was gelernt, wusste nicht das es Wachspapier ist, eigentlich wusste ich nicht mal was für ein Papier genau es ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht um Müll, hier gehts um Schadstoffe. Die kannst du auch ohne kompostierbare Verpackungen (bei Nahrungsmitteln höchst problematisch...) und sogar ohne ölfreie Verpackungen. Im Gegnteil: Der Einsatz von höherwertigeren und ggf. spröderen (d.h. in größerer Stärke zu verarbeitetenden) Kunststoffen würde der Ölindustrie noch mehr Gewinne bescheren.
> 
> Aber der Verbraucher würde es nicht bezahlen. Genauswenig wie er Ware in vergleichbarem Umfange kauft, die nicht in einer riesigen Klarsichtverpackung daherkommt.


 
Dann frag mal die Schildkröte, die eine Plastiktüte verschluckt hat und daran ersticken wird, ob es um Müll oder Schadstoffe geht?
Alleine durch die Mengen an Müll, die wir hier in Deutschland jährlich produzieren, entstehen Probleme, dass sich dazu auch Schadstoffe gesellen (wenn der Müll verbrennt wird) ist ja auch bekannt, und auch in diesem Fall könnte man eine Menge mehr machen, aber die Industrie will ja nicht von sich aus in Mülltrennung, Recycling und vernünftige Filter investieren.


----------



## DaStash (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wachspapier? Metallfolien oder Metallbeschichtungen? Verkauf am Tresen in ne Papiertüte, wie es jeder Bäcker macht?
> Selbst beim Extremfall (da i.d.R. sehr viele verschiedene Inhalte) Fertigfraß gibt es mehr als genug Möglichkeiten. Aber nichts macht den Verkauf und die optische Präsentation so billig und easy wie eine (großformatige) Plastikverpackung.


Also in diversen Backecken von Discountern haben die Verpackungsmaterialien für Brote und Brötchen eine Plastikseite. Ich persönlich würde gerne darauf verzichten. Aber selbst die besten Käsesorten an der Käsetheke sind eigepackt(beim Transport) in Frischaltefolie. Man kommt irgendwie nicht drum herum. M. M. n. kann da nur politisch regulativ eingegriffen werden aber wenn man mal sieht wie schwer sich die Politik mit der Ampelkennzeichnung für Lebensmittel tut sehe ich bei dem Vorhaben erst Recht Schwarz.^^



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, was ist "Gesund" für den Körper? Wenn wir nur Sachen zu uns nehmen die Schadstoffe haben aber unser Körper, nach Arztbesuch , damit zu Recht kommt ist es nicht so schlimm. Wenn du jetzt aber nur an Gesunder und Schadstofffreier Ernährung gewohnt bist und auf einmal etwas isst was Schadstoffe enthält die nicht da sein sollten, kann es wohl sein dass dein Körper es abstosst oder nicht?


Das Problem dieser ganzen Schad und Zusatzstoffe ist, dass die Folgen erst wesentlich Später auftreten oder gar erst an die Kinder weitergereicht werden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann frag mal die Schildkröte, die eine Plastiktüte verschluckt hat und daran ersticken wird.


Das Groteske ist ja, dass die die Schadstoffe produzieren und so "umweltfreundlich entsorgen" irgendwann genau jene Schadstoffe unbewußt erneut konsumieren.
Beispiel Fisch. Mensch wirft Plaste in das Meer ---> Fisch frisst Plaste ---> Bisphenol A(Weichmacher/Plaste) setzt sich im Fisch ab ---> Mensch fängt Fisch ---> Mensch ist Fisch ---> Mensch ist das weggeworfene Plaste.  Verrückt eigentlich. Das nennt man dann wohl Ernährungskreislauf. 


MfG


----------



## sfc (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also in diversen Backecken von Discountern haben die Verpackungsmaterialien für Brote und Brötchen eine Plastikseite. Ich persönlich würde gerne darauf verzichten. Aber selbst die besten Käsesorten an der Käsetheke sind eigepackt(beim Transport) in Frischaltefolie. Man kommt irgendwie nicht drum herum. M. M. n. kann da nur politisch regulativ eingegriffen werden aber wenn man mal sieht wie schwer sich die Politik mit der Ampelkennzeichnung für Lebensmittel tut sehe ich bei dem Vorhaben erst Recht Schwarz.^^
> MfG



Meines Wissens ist die Verpackung dafür da, der Verkäuferin zu zeigen, was du da eigentlich drin hast. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schönfände, wenn die da mit den Händen drin rumstochern würde. Nicht dass ich Verkäuferinnen für unhygienisch halte. Aber die nehmen alles Mögliche in die Hände. Inklusive Geld. Diese komischen Ampeln, die du ansprichst, sind übrigens Blödsinn. Nur weil ein kalorienarmes Produkt dann eine grüne Empfehlung bekommt, wird es nicht automatisch gesünder. Ich esse lieber Zucker als tonenweise künstliche Ersatzstoffe. Außerdem hindert ja niemand den Konsumenten, sich mit Ernährung auseinanderzusetzten und wenigstens mal die Zutatenliste oder Kalorientabelle anzugucken. 99 Prozent der Fettleibigen haben ihr Gewichtsproblem durch ihre Maßlosig- und Unreflektiertheit. Nicht weil die böse Industrie sie unter Zwang mästet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann frag mal die Schildkröte, die eine Plastiktüte verschluckt hat und daran ersticken wird, ob es um Müll oder Schadstoffe geht?



Falls du in einem von einer Schildkröte erstellten Thread posten wolltest, solltest du entweder 
a) das Rauchen einstellen oder das Kraut wechseln
b) den Thread wechseln

So übel das Problem der Plastikmüll-Entsorgung auch ist, ich wiederhole: Hier gets um die Freisetzung von Giftstoffen in Nahrungsmitteln.




DaStash schrieb:


> Also in diversen Backecken von Discountern haben die Verpackungsmaterialien für Brote und Brötchen eine Plastikseite. Ich persönlich würde gerne darauf verzichten. Aber selbst die besten Käsesorten an der Käsetheke sind eigepackt(beim Transport) in Frischaltefolie. Man kommt irgendwie nicht drum herum.



/sign.
Aber diese Entwicklung kommt halt nicht von ungefähr - und macht an der Käsetheke/Backecke noch lange nicht halt. Z.B. im Wurstregal sind immer größere Verpackungen mit immer mehr Inhalt seit Jahren auf dem Vormarsch. Immer mehr Schokoladenhersteller verkaufen ihre Ware in Plastik verschweißt, statt in Alu gewickelt. Und von Getränkeflaschen braucht man gar nicht erst anfangen 



> M. M. n. kann da nur politisch regulativ eingegriffen werden aber wenn man mal sieht wie schwer sich die Politik mit der Ampelkennzeichnung für Lebensmittel tut sehe ich bei dem Vorhaben erst Recht Schwarz.^^



Die Ampelkennzeichnung ist ne deutlich komplexere Angelegenheit, weil es da kein klares Schlecht&Gut gibt, sondern Gradienten. Aber bei Müll- und Schadstoffvermeidung kann man trotzdem schwarz(-gelb) sehen, stimmt


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und anstatt mal schön zum Italiener zu gehen, wo man richtig gut für  wenig Geld essen kann, geht man zu Vapiano und bezahlt für schlechteres  Essen 2-3€ mehr.


Das Problem ist, das Gemüse beim teureren Italiener wurde genauso mit Pestiziden behandelt wie das Gemüse im Discounter oder bei Vapiano. Und das Fleisch... Wenn ich essen gehe frage ich nicht jedes mal explizit nach wo denn das Fleisch herkommt oder ob es in der Küche womöglich in Plastikfolie aufbewahrt wird. Also mehr zahlen heißt leider nicht automatisch dass man dadurch bessere Qualität erhält oder der Umwelt etwas Gutes tut.



> anstatt sich halb so oft für die 16€  ein geiles Rumpsteak mit knusprigen Bratkartoffeln und frischem Salat  und je nach Restaurant auch noch Bier oder Wein dazu zu gönnen.


Wenn ich hier richtig gut Steak essen gehe mit Beilagen und Bier, dann kostet mich das ca. 40 EUR. Mach ich deshalb auch sehr selten.[/QUOTE]



> Je mehr man über diese Welt weiß, desto größer wird der Wunsch, einfach  irgendwo als Eremit zu wohnen, sich selbst zu versorgen und auf diesen  ganzen Dreck zu verzichten.


 Ja, das geht mir genauso. Nicht nur was das Essen angeht. Ich ärgere mich jedesmal wenn ich eine Doku auf ARTE anschaue, weil ich danach einen richtigen Hass auf die Menschheit habe und hoffe, dass wir möglichst bald aussterben. Wir lernen nicht aus unseren Fehlern und zerstören die Welt immer weiter...


----------



## der-sack88 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das Gemüse beim teureren Italiener wurde genauso mit Pestiziden behandelt wie das Gemüse im Discounter oder bei Vapiano. Und das Fleisch... Wenn ich essen gehe frage ich nicht jedes mal explizit nach wo denn das Fleisch herkommt oder ob es in der Küche womöglich in Plastikfolie aufbewahrt wird. Also mehr zahlen heißt leider nicht automatisch dass man dadurch bessere Qualität erhält oder der Umwelt etwas Gutes tut.



Das war eher ein Beispiel dafür, dass es dem Durchschnittsdeutschen egal ist, was das essen taugt. Wenn man 1-2 mal im Monat essen geht, und dann nicht zu McDoof, dürften die Gifte im Essen nicht sooo tragisch sein.



> Wenn ich hier richtig gut Steak essen gehe mit Beilagen und Bier, dann kostet mich das ca. 40 EUR. Mach ich deshalb auch sehr selten.



Bei meinem Stammitaliener gibts ein klasse Rumpsteak, das woanders als Filet durchgehen würde, mit einer richtigen guten Pfeffersoße und Bratkartoffeln und einem Beilagensalat für 15,50€. Und dass im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, wo die Kundschaft auch durchaus mehr zahlen kann. 40€ wären mir eindeutig zu viel, dann lieber zum Metzger des Vertrauens und selbst grillen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Stammitaliener gibts ein klasse Rumpsteak, das woanders als Filet durchgehen würde, mit einer richtigen guten Pfeffersoße und Bratkartoffeln und einem Beilagensalat für 15,50€. Und dass im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, wo die Kundschaft auch durchaus mehr zahlen kann. 40€ wären mir eindeutig zu viel, dann lieber zum Metzger des Vertrauens und selbst grillen.


 
Du weisst aber nicht womit das Tier gefüttert wurde von dem das Fleisch kommt, also kann es schon sein das dein Steak doch nicht so Gesund ist  Der Salat wurde mit Pestizide behandelt, wer garantiert dir das da keine Rückstände sind? NIEMAND 
Du weisst worauf ich hinaus will oder?  Es kann sein das derjenige der das selbe Gericht zu einem günstigeren Preis anbietet auch einfach das günstigste Gemüse und Fleisch eingekauft hat, den Preis weiter an die Gäste gibt. 
Oder er hat günstig eingekauft und verkauft es teuer, nur damit die Gäste nicht denken das er schlechte Qualität anbietet, es kann auch sein das er teuer einkauft und den Preis an die Gäste weiter gibt.


----------



## der-sack88 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Es ging nicht darum, obs gesund ist oder nicht. Wenn ich essen gehe, dann kann ich mir natürlich nie sicher sein, was genau ich bekomme. Das "klasse Rumpsteak" war darauf bezogen dass es gut schmeckt und schön zart ist, und das allein interessiert mich wenn ich essen gehe, weil ich es eben nur selten mache. Alles andere kann ich auch nicht bewerten. Und ganz aufs essen gehen verzichten, nur weil ich nicht weiß was drin ist?
Mein Punkt war, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum viele so einem Angebot zweimal McDoof vorziehen. Daraus schließe ich, dass solchen Leuten im Prinzip egal ist, was sie essen und dass so eine Einstellung zwangsläufig zu Pestiziden usw. führt, um den Preis zu drücken.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Was beim McDoof im Burger so alles drin ist will ich nicht wissen und ich meine nicht die Beilagen, sondern das Fleisch. Auf das Essen verzichten kann niemand wie sollen wir sonst überleben? 
Alles anbauen geht auch nicht dafür fehlt einfach der Platz also kaufen wir nur Bio-Lebensmittel ein oder finden uns damit ab.


----------



## DaStash (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Daraus schließe ich, dass solchen Leuten im Prinzip egal ist, was sie essen und dass so eine Einstellung zwangsläufig zu Pestiziden usw. führt, um den Preis zu drücken.


Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das Essen bei McDoof mehr belastet ist, als ein Menü für 60€ beim Blockhäuschen. Woher soll man das denn wissen wird ja schliesslich oder muss besser gesagt, nicht in der Gastronomie deklariert werden!?! Darüber hinaus werden viele von den benutzten Lebensmitteln auch wieder in Plaste verpackt geliefert oder gar gelagert, siehe Tupperware als Frischhaltebox. Folglich ist es fast egal wo man isst, die Problematik der Gifte in Lebensmitteln ändert sich dadruch nicht. Eine Maßnahme wäre zum Beispiel Fleisch beim Direktverkauf einzuholen. Da sollte es keinen Kontakt mit Plastik etc. gehabt haben. Aber mit was wurden die Tiere genau gefüttert? Und wie sieht eine ernsthaft gesunde Alternative aus Käse einzukaufen, so ganz frisch und ohne in Kontakt mit Plaste zu geraten? Da kenne ich gar keine Lösung. Bei Gemüse und Obst gibt es die Bauernläden. Diese befinden sich allerdings hier in Berlin nicht zentral sondern ausschließlich in Randlagen, wo man nicht so ohne Weiteres hinkommt. Auf dem Dorf mag das ja alles irgendwie gehen aber in einer Stadt ist man da relativ alternativlos und nein, diese Bio Supermärkte Kultur ist keine Alternative, dass ist Bauernfängerei und die ganzen Prenzlauer Berg Esotheriker gehen da schön fleißig mit ihren Latte Macciatos in der Hand einkaufen. Die Industrie freuts. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Käseleibe benötigen keine Verpackung, den Rest kann die Käsetheke klären 

Bezüglich McDoof: Schadstoffe aus der Transportkette dürften da sogar geringer sein, weil McDoof afaik ausschließlich mit Tiekühlware arbeitet, die kaum Stoffe aufnehmen kann. Im Gegenzug hast du aber eine komplett eigene Produktion, die nach amerikanischen Vorstellungen gestaltet ist und so ziemlich jede Lücke in den deutschen Gesetzen ausnutzen wird, um die Produktionsmethoden zu vereinheitlichen. In Sachen Hormone, Pestizide, etc. würde ich da höhere Belastungen erwarten, als bei Großmarkt-Fleisch im Blockhaus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falls du in einem von einer Schildkröte erstellten Thread posten wolltest, solltest du entweder
> a) das Rauchen einstellen oder das Kraut wechseln
> b) den Thread wechseln



Unterstellst du mir, dass ich rauche, bzw. ein Kraut zu mir nehme, dass mein Bewusstsein so stark erweitert, dass ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Müll in den Meeren und Schadstoffen in der Nahrung erkennen kann, den du nicht bemerkst?
Dass das Verherrlichen von Drogenkonsum (und das ist das Rauchen von Kraut nun mal) hier im Forum nicht gerne gesehen wird, muss ich dir doch nicht extra erklären, oder?
(Denn scheinbar habe ich, wenn es nach allen Mods hier geht, nur die besten Erfahrungen damit).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So übel das Problem der Plastikmüll-Entsorgung auch ist, ich wiederhole: Hier gets um die Freisetzung von Giftstoffen in Nahrungsmitteln.



Tja, und wo kommen denn die Giftstoffe in den Nahrungsmittel her?
Doch sicher nicht nur daher, dass Menschen Pflanzen mit Pestiziden einsprühen, oder?
Die Tiere essen nun mal viel, auch das, was direkt vor ihnen schwimmt (oder liegt). Da ist dann eben die Schildkröte, die die Plastiktüte isst und daran vielleicht nicht erstickt, aber das Stück Plastik nun mit sich herum trägt. Die Schadstoffe, die dann entstehen, wenn die Tüte mit dem Körper der Schildkröte reagiert, bleiben in der Schildkröte. Wird sie eines Tages gefangen und landet als Schildkrötensuppe auf den Esstisch des Menschen, ist es sehr wohl ein Teil des Gesamtpakets "Giftstoffe in Nahrungsmitteln". 
Du solltest also etwas weiter über den Tellerrand schauen, denn dann wirst auch du den Zusammenhang erkennen (den ich wohlgemerkt auch erkennen kann, indem ich kein Kraut rauche).


----------



## DaStash (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Unterstellst du mir, dass ich rauche, bzw. ein Kraut zu mir nehme, dass mein Bewusstsein so stark erweitert, dass ich einen Zusammenhang zwischen Müll in den Meeren und Schadstoffen in der Nahrung erkennen kann, den du nicht bemerkst?
> Dass das Verherrlichen von Drogenkonsum (und das ist das Rauchen von Kraut nun mal) hier im Forum nicht gerne gesehen wird, muss ich dir doch nicht extra erklären, oder?
> (Denn scheinbar habe ich, wenn es nach allen Mods hier geht, nur die besten Erfahrungen damit).


 Ich muss zugeben, den Krautvergleich fand ich auch ein wenig daneben. Zumal da ja absolut ein Zusammenhang besteht, zwischen Der (Plastik)Müll Entsorgung, der Aufnahme durch die jeweilige Tierwelt, siehe Vögel, Fische etc. und das somit wieder Zurückkehren in die menschliche Nahrungskette. Siehe dazu auch mein benanntes Fischbeispiel.


> Tja, und wo kommen denn die Giftstoffe in den Nahrungsmittel her?
> Doch sicher nicht nur daher, dass Menschen Pflanzen mit Pestiziden einsprühen, oder?
> Die Tiere essen nun mal viel, auch das, was direkt vor ihnen schwimmt (oder liegt). Da ist dann eben die Schildkröte, die die Plastiktüte isst und daran vielleicht nicht erstickt, aber das Stück Plastik nun mit sich herum trägt. Die Schadstoffe, die dann entstehen, wenn die Tüte mit dem Körper der Schildkröte reagiert, bleiben in der Schildkröte. Wird sie eines Tages gefangen und landet als Schildkrötensuppe auf den Esstisch des Menschen, ist es sehr wohl ein Teil des Gesamtpakets "Giftstoffe in Nahrungsmitteln".
> Du solltest also etwas weiter über den Tellerrand schauen, denn dann wirst auch du den Zusammenhang erkennen (den ich wohlgemerkt auch erkennen kann, indem ich kein Kraut rauche).


 Ganz genau so ist es. Insbesondere Menschen mit einem hohen Krautgenuß sind davon, auf Grund des gesteigerten Appetites, besonders stark betroffen und nehmen entsprechend mehr Giftstoffe auf diesem Wege auf. Aber egal ob nun mit oder ohne Kraut, die Müllentsorgung ist durchaus ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor welcher zur Schadstoffaufnahme durch Lebensmittel des Menschen indirekt als auch direkt führt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Käseleibe benötigen keine Verpackung, den Rest kann die Käsetheke klären


Eigentlich nicht, dass stimmt. Mir wurde mal gesagt dass sie dennoch für den Transport luftdicht in Plastik eingeschweizt werden.

p.s.: Ganz schlimm sind dann noch die abgepackten Schnittkäsesorten welche zwischen jeder einzelnen Scheibe noch eine Plasteeinlage haben, um sie besser von einander trennen zu können. Das ist maximale Schadstoffaufnahme und Müllproduktion. Und das nur für 6 Brotscheiben oder so. 


MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> die Müllentsorgung ist durchaus ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor welcher zur Schadstoffaufnahme durch Lebensmittel des Menschen indirekt als auch direkt führt.


 
Wie viele Schiffen säubern ihre Tanks auch heute noch auf hoher See mit Meereswasser und spülen so den Dreck, den sie darin haben, ins Meer?


----------



## DaStash (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie viele Schiffen säubern ihre Tanks auch heute noch auf hoher See mit Meereswasser und spülen so den Dreck, den sie darin haben, ins Meer?


Jep und die ganzen Schiffslacke um den Algen/ Muschelbefall zu verhindern.^^ Das geht auch alles in den Nahrungskreislauf.
Das ist durchaus, neben der Müllentsorgung, ein Punkt der noch in der Dokumentation mit hätte aufgenommen werden können aber dann würde sie bestimmt 3h+ gehen. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Man kann halt nicht alles in einer einzigen Dokumentation quetschen. Das guckt sich keiner mehr an und versteht dann auch niemand mehr.
Schlimm ist nur, dass die Lebensmittelkonzerne das alles wissen, aber nichts machen, weil sie ja nicht müssen, da die Politik schläft.
Hier wünsche ich mir mal Politiker, die sich nicht ständig von Lobbyisten herumtragen lassen, sondern auch mal was für die Leute machen, die sie wählen, denn sonst können wir die Demokratie gleich abschaffen und Großkonzerne regieren lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hier wünsche ich mir mal Politiker, die sich nicht ständig von Lobbyisten herumtragen lassen, sondern auch mal was für die Leute machen, die sie wählen, denn sonst können wir die Demokratie gleich abschaffen und Großkonzerne regieren lassen.



Problem ist auch..hast du als Politiker kein Starken Hand hinter dein rücken(Lobby->Spender)
kommst du nicht weit..  das wird nie ein ende haben, weil fast alle Politiker früher oder Später
Lobbyisten dienen..um ihre Eigene Karriere voranzutreiben


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Schonmal daran gedacht, sich daheim ein schönes, beim Biobauern gekauftes Brot mit beim Biobauern gekauftem Käse/Wurst zu schmieren, in die gute alte Brotbox zu packen und mitzunehmen? Irgendeinen Weg gibts immer.



Das Bio Siegel ist auch mehr Schein als sein, die Leute stehen auf Zertifikate, Siegel & Co Bio ist nicht frei von giften und Genen, weil vieles teilweise auch aus billiger Massenproduktion stammt, am lustigsten wird es bei Bio Produkten aus China 

Das Problem ist auch die Felder selbst, wenn man seit denn 50ern alles mögliche versprüht hat und das alles im Boden steckt muss mir mal jemand erklären wie das jetzt von heut auf Morgen Bio sein soll. 

Für mich ist Bio aus der Massenproduktin nur ein Marketing Gag um denn Leuten die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen



> Das Ganze ist auch nur die Folge einer seltsamen Einstellung zum Essen.
> Wir deutschen sind da ganz extrem. Auf der einen Seite kaufen wir dicke SUVs, die zu nichts taugen außer als Statussymbol, am besten noch als Zweisitzer und mit dem größten Motor für einen Arsch voll Geld (X6 M50d und Konsorten), auf der anderen Seite muss es beim essen immer billiger sein, aber trotzdem natürlich immer Fleisch. eben wirklich bereichern (wie z.B. gutes Essen). Hauptsache, die anderen Denken, man ist ein toller Hecht.





ja ja so ist der Deutsche da fällt mir gleich ein was Moritz von "Kochen mit Martina und Moritz", in einer Sendung gesagt hat.



> In sein Auto da kippt der Deutsche Öl für 20€/ Liter, in sein Magen das für 79c


 (nicht wortwörtlich)

Das bringt es doch auf dem Punkt.

Da gab es auch mal die Aussage das Frankreich, Spanien usw. nach Deutschland nur das billige Zeug schicken, weil die Deutschen keine Qualität bezahlen wollen, nur billig muss es sein


----------



## DaStash (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Es spricht ja auch nichts dagen günstig und gut zu essen. Warum auch nicht, muss sich ja nicht zwangsläufig ausschließen.  Ich wäre auch bereit mehr auszugeben, gar kein Problem, allerdings mangelt es mir hier in Berlin an wirklich gesunden Alternativen. Es gibt hier kein wirkliches Bauerfachgeschäft, mit Erzeugnissen aus der Umgebung. Und ob ich nun belastetes Obst/ Gemüse etc. bei Extra, Kaisers, LPG oder Aldi kaufe spielt dann auch keine Rolle mehr. Der einzige Unterschied ist dann nämlich nur der Preis. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



poiu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch die Felder selbst, wenn man seit denn 50ern alles mögliche versprüht hat und das alles im Boden steckt muss mir mal jemand erklären wie das jetzt von heut auf Morgen Bio sein soll.



Iirc muss ein Feld 3 oder 5 Jahre nach Biorichtlinien bestellt werden, ehe die Produkte auch als Bio verkauft werden dürfen.
Das sollte bequem reichen, um die meisten wasserlöslichen Schadstoffe unter den Wurzelhorizont (und ins Grundwasser...) zu transportieren. Unlösliche Substanzen können die Pflanzen dagegen nicht/kaum aufnehmen - die vergiften die Nahrung nur, wenn sie auf die fertige Pflanze aufgebracht werden, aber nicht wenn die Pflanze über einem verunreinigten Boden wächst. (Wurzelgemüse ggf. ausgenommen. Aber das wird ja für gewöhnlich gut gewaschen, so dass auch da keine/kaum Substanzen anhaften sollten. Schließlich ist alles, was leicht vom Boden auf Pflanzen übergeht, schon in den ersten 5 Jahren verschwunden.)
Was bleibt, ist handvoll Substanzen, die auch nach EG-Bio-Verordnung zulässig sind - aber das ist schon mal ne deutliche Verbesserung. Und dass man keine Gentechnik unterstützt, ist auch relativ sicher - kriminelle Aktivitäten mal außen vor.


Woran sich aber gar nichts ändern dürfte, sind Einflüsse der Verpackungen. Dem Plastik ist es herzlich egal, ob es Bio- oder Standard-Käse umhüllt...


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Ja das ist mir bewusst, trotzdem ist das Bio Siegel halt nicht das was Viele Denken  

Du hast ja immer eine Konzentrationsabnahme nach Jahren und dann zugelassene maximal werte



> Was bleibt, ist handvoll Substanzen, die auch nach EG-Bio-Verordnung zulässig sind



ähm hust 

Teilweise kann man die Verseuchung durch Gen Produkte nicht vermeiden, die auf dem Nachbarfeld gedeihen^^



Verpackungen sind ein generelles aber vermeidbares Problem, viele Probleme sind halt auch selbst gemacht


----------



## DaStash (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was bleibt, ist handvoll Substanzen, die auch nach EG-Bio-Verordnung zulässig sind - aber das ist schon mal ne deutliche Verbesserung. Und dass man keine Gentechnik unterstützt, ist auch relativ sicher - kriminelle Aktivitäten mal außen vor.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Bericht zeigt ja den Mangel in der Bewertung auf, nämlich unter anderem das die Substanzen nicht in ihrer Wechselwirkung getestet werden, wie es zum Beispiel bei Medikamenten üblich ist. Und erste Tests, siehe Doku, haben aufgezeigt, dass die negativen Auswikungen auf den Menschen von vorher einzeln 0%, auf wechselwirkend 60% angestiegen sind.^^

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Medikamente werden auch/kaum auf Wechselwirkungen getestet, deswegen ist die Altersmedikation ja so spannend und symptomorientiert 

Aber eine drastische Verringerung der eingesetzten Substanzen reduziert das Risiko kritischer Wechselwirkungen sogar noch deutlicher, als das von Langzeitwirkungen, etc.



poiu schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir bewusst, trotzdem ist das Bio Siegel halt nicht das was Viele Denken
> 
> Du hast ja immer eine Konzentrationsabnahme nach Jahren und dann zugelassene maximal werte
> 
> ...


 


"Verseuchung" mit Gen-Produkten ist aus Verbrauchersicht sowieso ein arg abstraktes Risiko. Für einflüsse von Genen in der Nahrung auf Konsumenten sind afaik bis auf weiteres keinerlei Anzeichen gefunden worden (man war ja schon überrascht genug, dass überhaupt einzelne Schnipsel in die Blutbahn gelangen können) und von produzierten/ausgebrachten Pestiziden wird mit Pollenflug auch nichts verbreitet. Da ist vermutlich das Sprühen an sich bei Wind schon ein gefährlicherer Faktor.
Die Sicherheitsabstände, die Gen-Bauern einhalten müssen, sind zwar gefährlich gering für benachbarte Bauern, die nicht mehr nachweisen können, dass sie konventionells Saatgut verwendet haben - aber Konsumenten müssen sich da keine Gedanken machen (zumal es kaum Angebote gibt). Wichtig ist (zumindest mir) nur, dass man die Ausbreitung der für die Umwelt riskanten Technik nicht fördert und dafür reicht das Biosiegel mehr als aus, denn der Biobauer wird sein Geld nicht an Gen-Konzerne weitergeben können/dürfen.

Das Bio-Produkte nicht vollkommen frei von allem sind, sollte sowieso klar sein. Man kann eben fast alles in fast allem nachweisen. Das ist der Sinn von Grenzwerten: Verunreinigungen aus der Umgebung, die unvermeidbar sind, solange wir die Substanzen und die zugehörige Industrie nicht komplett verbieten, von gezielt ausgebrachten Inhaltsstoffen zu unterscheiden.

Das viele Leute falsche Vorstellungen zu "Bio" haben (z.B. "gesund" oder "Tiere auf weiten Almen"), stimmt natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Aber die Menge an Pestizide ist beim Biobauer doch geringer oder nicht? Es kommt aus der Luft und es müsste nicht die selbe Menge sein.
Wenn er es aber in einem Gewächshaus anpflanzt kann er Schädlinge und Pestizide leichter fernhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Biobauern spritzen nicht, sie bauen zwischen den Monokulturen andere Pflanzen an, die wiederum natürliche Schädlingsbekämpfern einen Lebensraum bieten.
Zumindest macht das der Bauer, bei dem wir unsere Kartoffeln kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Für das einfache EG-BIO-Siegel sind noch einige wenige Spritzmittel zugelassen, aber selbst die dürfen nur deutlich weniger eingesetzt werden, als in der normalen Landwirtschaft üblich ist => die Menge ist deutlich geringer, aber nicht zwingend gleich null.
Einige kleinere Zertifizierer erlauben ausschließlich ökologische Schädlingsbekämpfung, aber das wird dann halt auch gleich n gutes Stück teurer und vor allem (ggf. auch "weil") in den meisten Supermärkten nicht mehr zu bekommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für das einfache EG-BIO-Siegel sind noch einige wenige Spritzmittel zugelassen, aber selbst die dürfen nur deutlich weniger eingesetzt werden, als in der normalen Landwirtschaft üblich ist => die Menge ist deutlich geringer, aber nicht zwingend gleich null.
> Einige kleinere Zertifizierer erlauben ausschließlich ökologische Schädlingsbekämpfung, aber das wird dann halt auch gleich n gutes Stück teurer und vor allem (ggf. auch "weil") in den meisten Supermärkten nicht mehr zu bekommen.


 
Der Kunde spart gerne also müssen sie das Verkaufen was der Kunde kauft und Bio Lebensmittel die natürlich teurer sind, kaufen nur die wenigsten Kunden.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Wenn man bedenkt das in Japan ?30-60 Prozent? des Gehaltes für Lebensmittel draufgeht, 
und hier glaub unter 10 Prozent....merkt man auch voll unterschied.

Ich will gar nicht wissen was abgeht, wenn die Freihandelszone zwischen USA und EU kommt


----------



## Rolk (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Aber die Menge an Pestizide ist beim Biobauer  doch geringer oder nicht? Es kommt aus der Luft und es müsste nicht die  selbe Menge sein.
> Wenn er es aber in einem Gewächshaus anpflanzt kann er Schädlinge und Pestizide leichter fernhalten.



Die Pestizide die sich in Bioprodukten finden kommen entweder über Abdrift vom konventionellen Nachbarfeld oder aber über Niederschläge. Das sind natürlich nur Bruchteile der Mengen, wie wenn der Bauer direkt draufhalten würde.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Biobauern spritzen nicht, sie bauen zwischen den Monokulturen andere Pflanzen an, die wiederum natürliche Schädlingsbekämpfern einen Lebensraum bieten.
> Zumindest macht das der Bauer, bei dem wir unsere Kartoffeln kaufen.


 
Je nachdem was angebaut wird kommt man auch als Biobauer nicht um Pflanzenschutz herum. Natürlich ist dieser ganze synthetisch hergestellte Mist nicht zugelassen, aber z.B. gegen den echten Mehltau helfen auch Mittelchen wie Backpulver, Schwefel, Molke oder Fenchelöl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Je nachdem was angebaut wird kommt man auch als Biobauer nicht um Pflanzenschutz herum. Natürlich ist dieser ganze synthetisch hergestellte Mist nicht zugelassen, aber z.B. gegen den echten Mehltau helfen auch Mittelchen wie Backpulver, Schwefel, Molke oder Fenchelöl.


 
"Mein" Bauer baut ja auch nicht alles an, er hat nur bestimmte Sachen, die angebaut werden und da mischt er eben andere Pflanzen mit unter, um die natürlichen Schädlingsbekämpfer einen Lebensraum bieten zu können.
Diese Waren werden auch nicht in Supermärkten angeboten, die werden entweder auf dem Wochenmarkt verkauft (und kosten dann entsprechend) oder direkt vor Ort (wie das viele Bio Bauern machen).


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Was dein Bauer macht ist ja dann nicht anderes als von der reinen Monoikultur wegzugehen?!?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Was dein Bauer macht ist ja dann nicht anderes als von der reinen Monoikultur wegzugehen?!?
> 
> MfG


 
Monokultur hat er schon, aber er streut zwischen den Monokulturen eben andere Pflanzen ein, um ein bestimmtes Mischungsverhältnis zu erreichen.
Mit ein paar m² anderer Pflanzen in den Monokulturen erreicht er, dass natürliche Schädlingsbekämpfer vorbei schauen, die sonst nicht kämen und dafür muss er keine anderen Mittel einsetzen.
Es ist eine reine wirtschaftliche Frage, ob man sich das leisten kann, die Monokulturen so zu unterbrechen, denn man verringert ja dadurch auch den Ertrag.
So werden auch Laufenten eingesetzt, die im Eisbergsalatfeld herumlaufen und sich die Schnecken schmecken lassen.


----------



## Beam39 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das in Japan ?30-60 Prozent? des Gehaltes für Lebensmittel draufgeht



Nicht nur bei denen, bei den Franzosen genauso.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Übertreibt mal nicht. 60% des Einkommens geht gar nicht in einem Industrieland.
In Deutschland werden rund 10% des Einkommens für Lebensmittel ausgegeben (Genussmittel gehen extra).
Der Franzose gibt rund 20% seines Einkommens für Lebensmittel aus.
In den Entwicklungsländern liegt der Anteil bei 50%, was aber daran liegt, dass die Nahrungsrohstoffpreise in den letzten 10 Jahren stark gestiegen sind (dank der Spekulation und der Fehlinvestitionen), die Löhne der Arbeiter aber nicht.


----------



## poiu (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

falls einer von euch die Hoffnung haben sollte unsere Verbraucherschutz Ministerin würde was tun, einfach folgendes Video ansehen 

Frau Aigner und die Heumilch - YouTube


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Danke für den Link, werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit angucken. Aber eins vorweg. Frau Aigner, ist das nicht diese Person die generell irgendwie.... mhhh nichts macht? Nichts machen und Frau eigner sind Wortkombination die man in dem Zusammenhang irgendwie öfters in den Medien wahrnimmt. 

MfG


----------



## poiu (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

ich weiß und sage nur heute show 

heute-show (02.03.2013) - Ilse Aigner - YouTube


----------



## DaStash (2. August 2013)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Argh. Ich heb mir die Filmchen für die Mittagspause auf. 

MfG


----------



## sfc (18. März 2014)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel darüber, wie viel von unserem Essen eigentlich aus China kommt, wie undurchsichtig das Ganze für den Verbaucher ist und wie wenig auskunftsbereit sich die Industrie zeigt: Verbraucherschutz : Deutschen werden Lebensmittel aus China untergejubelt - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - DIE WELT


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

In einer der letzten c'ts ging es um Gift in Kopfhörern, Mäusen, Tastaturen ect.

Auch sehr interesseant und bedenklich.

Es war c't Nr. 5.


----------



## Poulton (18. März 2014)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Ist in Kurzform auch Online abrufbar:
Laboranalyse: Gesundheitsgefährdende Stoffe in Kunststoffen | c't
Schadstoffe in Technikprodukten: Auskunftsrecht erweist sich als weitgehend nutzlos | heise online


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2014)

*AW: Dokumentation: Unser täglich Gift!!*

Jop, Kunststoff bestimmt unsern Alltag. Was soll man dagegen machen, Plastehandschuhe nutzen um sich vor den gefährlichen Kunststoffen in Mäusen und Tastaturen zu schützen? 

Ich hab mal versucht Plaste frei einzukaufen. Da bekommt man quasi nichts außer Eier. Dazu kommen so tolle Lebensmittelverordnungen das Frischeprodukte wie Wurst und Käse in Plastik eingepackt werden müssen. Manmanman, ein echtes Problem ist das. Man hat praktisch nicht die Möglichkeit dem zu umgehen außer man versorgt sich selber, was jedoch in einer Großstadt nicht praktikabel ist.

MfG


----------

